# Flatland Bike



## Concrete (26. September 2008)

Nabend 
Ich hab vor kurzem beschlossen mit dem BMX fahren anzufangen, hab mir auch brav hier im Forum den FAQ-Thread und Einsteigerbikes angeguggt/gelesen.
Ich hatte mir schon ein paar Anfängerbikes rausgesucht, die mein Rechner zum Glück gelöscht hat 
Eins war afaik von KHE für knapp 220.

Jetzt wollt ich mal hier fragen, welche Bikes sich den für mich eignen würden, wollte am Anfang 200-300 ausgeben, aber da sich jeder Euro mehr lohnen zu scheint würd ich max bis 500 (Schmerzgrenze) gehen.

Und da Gewicht laut dem FAQ auch ne Rolle spielt (^^). Ich wiege knapp 90kg (was man mir gottseidank nicht ansieht xD) und bin etwas über 1.85m groß.

Was mir aber auch noch Sorgen macht ist meine Größe (ich wachs auch noch). Sollte aber keine Probleme geben, oder, ich mein mit Rücken etc^^

So, hoffe mir kann geholfen werden


----------



## Caracal (26. September 2008)

Erstmal vorweg: Bin selbst Anfänger in dem Bereich, d.h. alles was ich schreibe sollte mit Vorsicht genossen werden. Allerdings habe ich in etwa deine Maße (bin etwas größer und ein paar Kilo leichter) und daher zumindest ein paar Einblicke in das was wichtig sein könnte.

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass Flatland etwas für dich ist, dann würde ich bei deinem Budget mein Maximum so weit wie möglich ausreizen und nicht zu billig kaufen, dabei aber bewusst ein Puffer für Anpassungen des Rades einplanen. Insbesondere dann, wenn du ein Komplettrad kaufst. Ist irgendwie der Standardrat, den man hier im Forum so gibt, aber hier besonders wichtig, da gerade beim Flatlandfahren die Teile passen müssen und einem eventuell erst wenn man sich an Tricks heranwagt, d.h. im Nachhinein, klar wird womit man ein Problem hat und wo die eigenen Bedürfnisse liegen.

Ganz allgemein Dinge auf die du achten solltest:
- Oberrohrlänge: Hier wird für größere Fahrer in der Regel zu 19"+ geraten. 
- Kettenstrebenlänge: Kein Rad mit zu kurzer Kettenstrebe kaufen. Die Dinger haben sicher ihre Berechtigung, aber wenn man groß ist und eine entsprechende Schuhgröße hat, dann kommt man - in Abhängigkeit auch von der Kurbellänge - gerne mal beim Pedalieren den hinteren Pegs in die Quere. Ist sicher Gewöhnungssache, kann aber trotzdem nerven.
-Lenker: auf ausreichende Beinfreiheit achten, d.h. z.B.: einen etwas höheren Lenker bevorzugen

Kaufvorschläge in der Reihenfolge meiner augenblicklichen Präferenzen:
1. Selbstaufbau aus Gebrauchtteilen und günstigen neuen Parts
2. Gebrauchtes Komplettrad
3. Neuräder (alle Geometrieangaben ohne Gewähr): 
3.1 2008: DK Signal (19" TT, "klassische" Rahmenform, macht einen stabilen Eindruck), KHE DaFunction (19" TT)
3.2 2009: Angeblich (= Internetgerüchte?) kommt ein neues Einsteigermodell von DK das auf den Namen "Opsis" hört, günstig und dabei nett ausgestattet ist. KHE Militant AM (18.8" TT, Vorteil: wohl länger als das besser ausgestatte Militant LT (TT mit 18.5" angegeben) das auch noch innerhalb des Budgets wäre, dafür aber mit dem hässlichen F-Set.

Ich selbst habe ein KHE Stylus (TT müsste 18.8") und habe einige der oben geschilderten Probleme: Kontakt der Füße mit den hinteren Pegs beim Pedalieren (ist aber wie gesagt Gewöhnungssache und nimmt mit der Zeit ab) und immer wieder schmerzhafte Begegnungen von Lenker und Knien, da ersterer mir einfach zu niedrig und die Form unvorteilhaft ist.

Mehr fällt mir jetzt erstmal nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (27. September 2008)

Habe selbst zu wenig Ahnung davon, um groß darüber zu schreiben. Hier aber mal ein Link zu nem netten Shop, der sich mit Flatland befasst.

www.kunstform.org

Dort findest Du auch Kompletträder, die du z.B. mit Bundles aus dem Shop komplettieren und aufwerten kannst. Find ich eine gute Sache.

Cheers


----------

